# Bench press



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

*If any of you big guys can help me out with this it'll be much appreciated. I usually manage to increase the weight on every exercise i do on a regular basis, all except barbell bench press. I manage to increase my dumbbell press on flat, incline and decline, but my barbell press hasn't gone up for over 3 months. Any ideas??  *


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

It probably means that your stability muscles and general stability ABILITY has increased on the freeweight dumbell exercises, but barbell bench is pretty much a set movement so stability is easier.

As long as something is increasing your all good 

Nick


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

work on getting your tricep strength up and your bench will follow, the tri's play a major role in bench pressing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

thanks for the replies fellas, ill crack on with my tri's and see what happens


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2006)

MMUK said:


> work on getting your tricep strength up and your bench will follow, the tri's play a major role in bench pressing.


Agreed


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you may find that youre trying to progress in too many exercises at one time-

cut other exercises down to maintaince and try adding 1lb a week to your press -

starting 5-10kgs down from your usual working weight and build back up slowly-

hit your pb and add even less weight each session if necessary :wink:

[email protected]


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

crazycal1 said:


> you may find that youre trying to progress in too many exercises at one time-
> 
> cut other exercises down to maintaince and try adding 1lb a week to your press -
> 
> ...


Very good idea. I can see that working.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

not just a pretty face dude :wink:

[email protected]


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Well not in that picture anyway!

Give us a less mean and moody avater Cal, one with you smiling or cuddling a kitten or puppy would be good.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

He does more than cuddle his pets....I can assure you that


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

okey dokey :wink:


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

ah cal, I just lost loads of respect for ya :?

put your MEAN avatar back up :lol:

(The one with the sparkly pink thong...) :shock:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thas my little doodle :wink: (mini bull)


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Hello Doodle :wink:

:twisted: Fierce


----------

